# Anyone from Kansas?



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I will be visiting Wamego, KS for 2 weeks and wanted to maybe take my dad and lil bro on a trail ride or something...maybe a lessson? idk, but i can't seem to find a place that does trail rides. Manhattan is the closest "big" town. IF anyone is familiar with the area, please let me know! thanks


----------

